# European Rivercruising



## Ironwood (Jul 26, 2011)

Are there any European river cruising RCI exchanges?  I'm looking at river cruises on the Rhine/Danube or Saone/Rhine rather than UK canal boats.


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ironwood said:


> Are there any European river cruising RCI exchanges?  I'm looking at river cruises on the Rhine/Danube or Saone/Rhine rather than UK canal boats.



I don't know if RCI offers those. Cruise deals are usually not very good with RCI. They usually take your week and charge you the same price as you would get keeping your week. 

II cruises exchanges are a little better if your MF is under 600.00 on the week you trade. II will usually give 500-800 off the cash price. So I would never give them my Marriott but would Consider an II cruise exchange with one of my cheaper weeks.

Viking, Uniword, and Ama cruise line will all have good offerings for what you want


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 27, 2011)

You may with to try the following website:
http://www.cruisesonly.com/

You may then look up Viking River Cruises and UniWorld River Cruises at the same website.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks, I've already looked over the european river cruise offerings of the major carriers.  Was just wondering if there was anything available through RCI which I may have overlooked.  Not thinking of going overseas until this fall or even next spring so I've got lots of time to check out my options.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 28, 2011)

Ironwood said:


> Are there any European river cruising RCI exchanges?  I'm looking at river cruises on the Rhine/Danube or Saone/Rhine rather than UK canal boats.



Have a look at the partnersite of RCI. I looked up the Rhine in Germany as an example.

http://www.partner.viator.com/en/3285/Rhine-River/d767-ttd?activities=all


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 30, 2011)

I know that Hapimag has timeshare exchanges into river self-cruise boats in France and Germany.  DRI and DAE have some access to selected Hapimag resorts, but I don't know if these are among them.


----------

